# Euroleague Final 4



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

The semi finals will be held on May 7th

Barcelona will face CSKA
Olympiacos will face Partizan

Barcelona is the most talented team and the favorites.
3 of the 4 best teams in Europe are represented here (Panathiniakos didnt make it)
Partizan does pull through when matters most but Im gonna go with Olympiacos and Barcelona in the Finals and Barcelona winning the whole thing, even though Im rooting for Olympiacos.
Love that team 

Here are the top players for the teams
*Olympiacos*
Yiannis Bouroussis
Linas Kleiza
Josh Childress
Milos Teodosic
Theo Papaloukas
Scoonie Penn
Nikola Vujcic
Yotam Halperin

*CSKA*
Sasha Kaun
Viktro Khryapa
Ramunas Siskauskas
Trajan Langdon
JR Holden
Zoran Planinic

*Barcelona*
Fran Vazquez
Erazem Lorbek
Pete Mickeal
Juan Carlos Navarro
Ricky Rubio
Terrence Morris
Gianluca Basile
Boniface Ndong
Jaka Lakovic
Roger Grimau

*Partizan*
Aleks Maric
Lawrence Roberts
Jan Vesely
Dusan Kecman
Bo McCalebb
Slavko Vranes
Aleksandar Rasic
Petar Bozic


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

From the handful of games I've been able to see, Olympiacos might have a shot against Barcelona at least.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

They have a shot for sure, in fact wouldnt be surprised to even see CSKA beat Barca but at the end I believe Barcelona is the best team anyway you look at it. What would really surprise me is if Partizan managed to win even one game let alone the whole thing.

Also, Sasha Kaun has really improved since his Kansas days, with some of the big men in the NBA these days I think he has a chance if he wants to come back to the states.
Also like Siskauskas and Pete Mickeal but at their age and the money they are making overseas I highly doubt they are coming over.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Barcelona wins the whole thing with Olympiacos 2nd and CSKA 3rd, Partizan lost both games in OT by a combined 5 points.


----------

